# Are Brewer's Yeast tablets okay for kittens?



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi there,

When I was growing up, we had a cat who was crazy for Brewer's Yeast tablets (can you get them in the States, or are they a UK thing?) This cat would go mad every time we opened the jar, and when given one would behave as many cats do if they smell cat-nip (rolling around, purring etc).

I'm getting a new kitten this week-end (pictures to follow), and was wondering if people thought it was okay to introduce him to Brewer's Yeast tablets ... ? I know my big kitty never reacted badly to them, but just don't want to risk poisoning the small fellah :? 

Thanks!

Jordan


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Found this:



> Brewer's yeast tablets may act as a flea repellent (working from the inside out). You can buy Brewer's yeast tablets and give these to your cat as a treat. You can also rub the yeast directly into your cat's coat.


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

That's a great help ... looks like it could be positively beneficial for him. Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I found lots of sites when I Googled it, and none said anything negative, except that some cats have allergic reactions when it's applied to their fur.



> Brewer's Yeast
> Veterinary & Aquatic Services Department, Drs. Foster & Smith, Inc.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Isn't Brewer's yeast a source of B vitamins, too? It should be good for stress, then. Even plants benefit from B vitamins during transplanting, it seems to be a universal thing...

Fran


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I tried to give Brewer's yeast tabs to all the cats. Three of them loved them as treats; the others refused them, even crushed and mixed with food.


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

This is very interesting! I might have to try this for Wyn. I'd be interested to see if there are digestion benefits. You just find these in the baking aisle at the store?


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I would bet these are more likely in the vitamin/health food section of a market, drug store or actual health food store... Brewer's yeast comes in a jar, but these sound like tablets...

Fran


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep - the ones I'm talking about are a human health-food supplement that come in pills in a big jar. I'm not crazy about taking them as they give me thrush  But they are now definitely on my kitty list! Thanks people


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I've seen a few allergies to yeast develop, and they're not pretty. As an occasional treat, they're fine, but you know--all things in moderation!


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

I didn't read through all of this so someone's probably already mentioned this, but brewer's yeast is a good natural flea repellant. I use it for my dog, not for the cat since she doesn't go outside, but it is totally safe and beneficial, I believe I read somewhere that it is also good for their skin and fur.


----------

